
FAA chief won’t certify the Boeing 737 Max until he flies the plane himself - vasco
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/18/faa-chief-says-he-wont-certify-the-737-max-until-he-flies-the-plane-himself.html
======
pmdulaney
If he were to follow the (perhaps apocryphal) example of the Soviet bridge
designers, he would insist that his family fly along with him.

